# Mike Vick Update



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

It appears hes playing football in prison now and washing pots and pans for .12 an hour. Heres the story:

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/footba...n_football.html


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Who knows, maybe he'll end up changing and being one of the biggest supporters against animal abuse/dog fighting. He'd be able to come at it from a personal experience standpoint to.


That is if he really changes........id still keep him away from dogs and animals, he's gotta earn respect back IMO.....probably be very very slow.


----------



## derby98 (Feb 9, 2008)

Hard to teach an ole dog new tricks.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Only time will tell how he ends up. IMO it would be great if he would become a supporter of abused animals and shelter. With his past experience, and his previous career, it might make more people actually take notice and do something about all of the animals.


----------



## josephcarman1982 (Feb 19, 2008)

i wish they would lock him up and throw away the key!! i despise anyone who would do to a dog what he did. just something else to make the pitbull breed look harmful and harder for those who love the breed to own them.


----------



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

I don't think anybody that ever abuses a animal should be given a second chance.


----------



## kellync (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi all, there is a friend of mine, Brandon Bond, check him out at All Or Nothing Pit Bull Rescue. What he and the shelter helpers have done with that pig's dogs is amazing. This guy is one **** of a tattoo artist, and he is completely devoted to Pitts...There is a tremendous amount of info on those Dogs from that sorry ass convict, and others. Just a great guy. He is in Georgia...---Kelly


----------



## kellync (Feb 10, 2008)

Heres the link.....
http://atlantapitbullrescue.com/


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: joe1982i wish they would lock him up and throw away the key!! i despise anyone who would do to a dog what he did. just something else to make the pitbull breed look harmful and harder for those who love the breed to own them.



I TOTALLY AGREE!!


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

My DH says ESPN denies this story. Hmm...


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Would of been nice if the judge ordered him to pay a LARGE fine to a Pit Bull Rescue. (Maybe he did do this and I am just not remembering it.) Within the article is was stating how much of his contract money he got to keep, as of right now. I think anything he is able to keep should go to help abused animals. Just MHO


----------



## DrDoom (Nov 7, 2007)

Let me tell you all something. While I agree that what happened is despicable, there is a cultural barrier you don't see. MANY people raised in a similar way to Mike Vick do not believe there is anything wrong with dog fighting. They also see him as a hero. If he could come out changed, he could be one of the biggest contributors to defeating this way of thinking.


----------



## kellync (Feb 10, 2008)

Come out changed????????????????????????????? He is struttin around in there like some kind of hero, I would bet the bank on it....He is too ignorant to "come out changed" Anyone with the $$$$ he had , that did what he did, is a THUG, plain and simple. Remember when he "found God", and then got caught smoking pot right after that? He is an idiot who doesnt have the sense God gave him...He has been given chance after chance. I agree with your statement, but I am afraid it is wishful thinking...He will probably come out making more money, and get caught doing something else. I doubt he is in the clink reading Psalms...--K


----------



## kellync (Feb 10, 2008)

P.S. I see the cultural barrier, believe me. Its called home trainin where Im from, and he didnt get any. Piss poor excuse. C'mon Dr. Doom, call a spade a spade, dont give me that cultural crap....If you dont know cruelty to animals(and pleeease dont tell me he doesnt see it as such) is wrong, something is wrong with him that has nothing to do with culture, and everything to do with trying to be a gangster to his loser buddies...


----------



## DrDoom (Nov 7, 2007)

Ok. Because its not possible for someone to view things differently, due to their culture. The "Oprah" special you were all HAILING last week had them discussing the people who run puppy mills, and the guy from the rescue, who works with them everyday, flat out said that they (The people running the mills) laugh at him, because the way they were raised, they're livestock, not to be cared for beyond their ability to produce cash. If THAT can be true, why can't this? I am not defending Vick, and I'm not going to get into an argument that makes me look like I am, but you are not seeing what I am seeing. I watched the Atlanta Falcons over the course of the last season, not just the few players who came out in support of Vick on national tv (Wearing "Free Vick" T's or the patches they wear under their eyes for glare) but the actual fans. I LIVE in Georgia, and I can tell you, there are MANY, MANY people who DO view him as a hero. I AM NOT ONE, but people who have grown up in the culture he did, they see NOTHING wrong with what happened. They still wear Vick jerseys, and there was not a SINGLE Falcons game that didn't have HUNDREDS, if not THOUSANDS of people supporting him by wearing his jersey, or T-shirts, or signs.
Anyway, I'm sorry you feel differently, and you are probably right, but it doesn't change the fact he could change. People don't change? Whatever. Guess YOU haven't ever seen someone do it, but I HAVE done it, so I know it can be done.
I mean, there aren't any recovering alcoholic either, right?


----------



## DrDoom (Nov 7, 2007)

Also, "finding God" and "making a mistake afterwards" are NOT mutually exclusive.

In fact, I can't remember the passage in my Bible that says "Thou shalt not smoke pot." at all. Which one was that again?


----------



## JanH (Jan 21, 2007)

Well if he were white and in AL it's just good clean Sunday afternoon fun with the kids. I'm not sure if that's cultural or not. But it happens and "people can do whatever they want with their dogs."


----------



## kellync (Feb 10, 2008)

Doom, you are right. I like your advice/views, as the owner of a 14 wk old pup, you have helped me tremendously. AND I do see your point. I missed Oprah last week, I was on the deck smoking a joint, so.......... ( and I am a Christian!!!) I think I vented a little







on my previous post, I just cant stand these **** barbarians who fight animals. But in theory, you are absolutely correct, some people see no harm done....I just happen to disagree....Please dont think I meant that I dont think you are spot on about the people who do this, It just disgusts me.....----Kelly


----------



## kellync (Feb 10, 2008)

P.S. Yes, I have seen people change, myself included...I would be dead now if I didnt. Props to you if you have too. It is a day by day struggle....Good luck


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: BaronthegreatI don't think anybody that ever abuses a animal should be given a second chance.


I agree. I think if you are capable of being sadistic, there isn't much hope for rehabilitation.

I don't think it's the same thing as being a drinker or drug user. That, at least on the surface, is turning harm inward ... not deliberately harming another being.


----------



## kellync (Feb 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Shandril2
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: BaronthegreatI don't think anybody that ever abuses a animal should be given a second chance.
> ...


EXACTLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wrenny (Sep 20, 2007)

There is always a chance for rehabilitation. Like Doom said, growing up in a different culture or raised in a different way is the cause of all this. 

He grows up where no one cared about dogs. Dogs were equal with insects. Who cares about them. It was a way to get cash when you're piss poor. Then he becomes a star football player with tons fo cash. He doesn't need to learn anymore life lessons because he's rich and on top of the world.

Now he gets thrown off the top and sent to jail. People sit down with him and hes brought back to reality. They tell him about dogs and what he's really doing. He sees it from a different light. He comes out a better man. 

Unfortunately he is going to be a supporter of abused dogs when he comes out just for PR. The problem is we don't know if it's going to be legit or not but he's going to do it to get back on the good side.

Same with people from the south who are grown up hating blacks. They never met a black person and rate them equal to insects as well. Same with certain black areas to white people. It IS cultural. They don't see the light until they make friends with someone who they were raised to hate their whole life.

If you guys really think someone can't rehab from this, I no longer need to talk to you.


----------



## kellync (Feb 10, 2008)

Wow Wrenny, you are harsh.. I didnt know anyone even said anything to you. I stated in my previous post, I believe some people can be rehabilitated......Chil Out, its Friday...


> Originally Posted By: wrennyThere is always a chance for rehabilitation. Like Doom said, growing up in a different culture or raised in a different way is the cause of all this.
> 
> He grows up where no one cared about dogs. Dogs were equal with insects. Who cares about them. It was a way to get cash when you're piss poor. Then he becomes a star football player with tons fo cash. He doesn't need to learn anymore life lessons because he's rich and on top of the world.
> 
> ...


----------



## JanH (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm not sure why the focus is on blacks fighting dogs. Blacks get *caught* fighting dogs. White folks here do it almost every Sunday afternoon on a lower level and it's just "good clean fun" and "responsible parenting." People can do "whatever they want" with their dogs. The idea that only blacks fight dogs is wrong and it'll never be stopped with that attitude. As long as it's ok to throw one dog onto another and stand back and watch them fight, and train them by using food giving/giving to another dog outside the chain - it's NOT about race. It's about fighting dogs. And when it comes to fighting dogs or training them for it - well suffice to say what's on the books doesn't mean much on private property. 

Welcome to AL. Dog fighting is alive and well.


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

People fight dogs in AL? I thought maybe ****-fighting, I had no idea about dog fighting rings there.

It's against the law up here.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

On a sociaty scale, killing people is much much more, "upsetting" than someone who abuses an animals. I agree, alot of times it IS culture and depends on the area you live in.

My stepdad use to fight pits, he doesnt anymore but I remember some stories he use to tell me, about doing it, getting caught, and then doing it again when the heat died down. He still to this day sees nothing wrong with it. I dont agree with it at all, but on a level, I see how he got into it and how he sees its not wrong, even though, well, it is. Its not something we discuss.


If a gangbanger whos killed people can come out of it and speak out against it to a bunch of highschool student, why cant someone who has abused dogs do the same thing? On a sociaty scale the gangbanger is usually considered much more dangerous.

Edit: I also wanted to add that, I use to live on St. Croix USVI. Cockfighting is legal down there, its a family event. No one sees anything wrong with it. Dog fighting use to be legal down there long long long ago and no one say nothing wrong with it and to this day they still dont. Going through town in one of the abandoned buildings, if you happened to drive by late at night, you can hear them fighting them. Right across from the police station.....some if not most of the cops had their own fighting dogs.


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: GSDolch....Going through town in one of the abandoned buildings, if you happened to drive by late at night, you can hear them fighting them. Right across from the police station.....some if not most of the cops had their own fighting dogs.


If this is really still happening, why would you just drive by?
Wouldn't you do something about it if people, even law enforcement, were breaking the law?
If you have proof that it's the cops, I'm sure a higher authority and the media would be VERY interested.


----------



## Phazewolf (May 16, 2007)

Bullet+Vick's=rehabilitation... And it is not costing us money to keep him in jail too. Works for me.


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

Isnt it illegal in all states of the US to fight dogs? I dont know much about it, other than i always see them being broken up on the news, so sorry if that sounds like a silly question, but i just couldnt bare to think that their are certain states that allow this monstrocity to continue. 

My pitbull Teddy, was only 4 months old when we rescued him, and he was abused by people, and other dogs. I dont know if he was being trained to fight, or used as a bait, but he has a few perma-scars from it, and some serious mental issues as well. BUT he's adjusted so amazingly in the time he's been here (hes about 2 years old), he gets along with his sisters (not so much with bear) but i feel that has more to do with Males protecting their females in a pack rather than because he may or may not have been trained to do so. 

He is the biggest lapdog ever and i wish to g-d daily that people would stop this crap so that PB's have a chance at not being constantly looked at as vicious animals that shouldnt exist!


----------



## DrDoom (Nov 7, 2007)

As the person who raised the cultural issue, let me be the first to say when did I say it was black people????? I said CULTURE HE WAS RAISED IN, and I meant rural, southern culture. I GREW UP in Reform, Alabama. If you don't know where it is, don't feel bad, but take a look. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reform%2C_Alabama

It doesn't get much more rural, and fighting dogs, was indeed something people did, and still do. I lived with my parents, right behind my Grandfather and Grandmother, and they did NOT treat animals like that, but they also had a different outlook on black people too. My Papa was the first man IN Pickens county that I know of to have a staff at his radiator shop (Birmingham Brothers radiators) that was 50% black. Of course, there were only four people total besides him and his brothers, but still.








I'm sorry if you thought I was saying black people, because what I really meant was a certain culture inthe south, black or white.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Shandril2
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: GSDolch....Going through town in one of the abandoned buildings, if you happened to drive by late at night, you can hear them fighting them. Right across from the police station.....some if not most of the cops had their own fighting dogs.
> ...



lol. it doesnt work that way down there. Which is why I hated living down there.

One of the elected officals got caught and arrested in San Juan because she was smuggling drugs, or trying to.

The gov. down there is a known alcoholic and would constantly miss meetings because he was to drunk to attend them. He may not be in office anymore, but when I was there, he had been their for many many years. He must have been doing something "right" by the people.









Its a territory of the US. They have their own gov. and their own laws. You file taxes down there just like you do in the States, However, because the gov. down there is kinda the middle man. You may not get it back when your supose to. My ex inlaws gone one of their tax returns 2 years after they filed.

It use to be if you wanted a dog, you went to the dump. You could find boxes upon boxes of puppies. Sad thing is sometimes they were just day old dead puppies.

Luckily someone finally opened a shelter and thanks to donations from......PeTA..yes, them..lol, and the human society, they have cut down on that alot and have the ability to offer free spay/neuter months a few times a year.

I wont even get in on the horses to much. They keep them like dogs, tied to trees with no food or water. Alot or let loose and now run wild, or they get loose and their "owners" dont care to go and find them, just get another horse.

The people who do take care of their dogs and animals arent locals..usually retirees or snowbirds and have the $$$ to not have to deal with the local half.

The road through town in Christiansted is only one way and only one road. So theres not really any way to get around it unless you want to drive the other way and go all the way around the island.


This is one reason why I hated living down there. It is illegal to fight dogs down there, but its over looked, even by the gov. cause its very much the attitude of "the man is getting us down" stuff.

They have a few animal laws down there, but while the shelter gets funding, its never enough to take care of the whole island. They are still very much underfunded for what they need and understaffed to. I tried to help as much as I could, I constantly took the shelter food and other things they needed, sadly its never enough.

They were trying to start a program to fly the dogs in their shelter to the states to other shelters or rescues throughout, so they could have more room and hopefully more dogs/cats get adopted. Im not sure how well its been going though.


----------



## DrDoom (Nov 7, 2007)

Yeah, I immediately knew that when you said USVI there would be NO ONE in the government who would even CARE they were fighting dogs. I lived down there working for the USMC security detail to a deep see dive crew offshore that was collecting samples of some reef or something for about six months, and corruption was rampant. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

Wow - sounds like it's own country or something.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: DrDoomYeah, I immediately knew that when you said USVI there would be NO ONE in the government who would even CARE they were fighting dogs. I lived down there working for the USMC security detail to a deep see dive crew offshore that was collecting samples of some reef or something for about six months, and corruption was rampant. I couldn't believe it.



I stayed there for two years...I hated it. It had its good moments, but not enough good to overlook the bad IMO. Thats when I was married to my ex and I think, among many things, is one reason we didnt work out....everything was perfectly OK to him down there and he loved living there. 

Noone cares down there, and if anyone tries to speak loudly enough that does care, then they are labeled as outsiders and trying to supress them, take away their rights, blah blah blah blah


----------



## DrDoom (Nov 7, 2007)

Yeah, I thought it was going to be paradise, and realized quickly that if you live there, it's very different.
I finally just decided that the best way to enjoy my time off (I was working a lOT so not a HUGE issue) was to ACT like a tourist and just sit on the beach all day. Worked out well then.


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

You are in St. Mary's now?

My uncle used to live there








He taught the nuclear submarine people ....


----------



## DrDoom (Nov 7, 2007)

Yeah. I wasn't actually stationed here, my dad was. I was Marine Security for MOST of my time, so it was almost all over seas duty.


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

Last year a lowlife got sentenced to 2 years...for Pit fighting. That's 2 years before he could have a chance of getting out. 
He's white. There's a lot of this stuff in the rural white trash society so it's not a racial thing. 


Powell


----------



## JanH (Jan 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: DrDoomAs the person who raised the cultural issue, let me be the first to say when did I say it was black people????? I said CULTURE HE WAS RAISED IN, and I meant rural, southern culture.


My apologies - I wasn't referring to just *your*post. I've seen a lot of discussion and it seems it comes down to "it's a culture" = "it's a black thing" - and it's not. And yes, it's supposed to be illegal in all 50 states. But have been informed it's just kids having fun and good Sunday entertainment here. And it's not limited to pitbulls - oh no - mutts, GSD X, hounds, dogsXcoon (teased through cage), dogs X squirrel (teased through cage trap). Yup...I just don't get it 'cause I don't have kids. 

Yea well dogs barking is just being dogs too but that doesn't fly - apparently my dogs are expected to be smarter and more socially mannered than teens here. Which is fine with me. 

My dogs can't be in their yard for the threat of one being bait. (a verbally stated threat BTW). 
The town mayor is a sheriff...spent less than 2 minutes at the residence. So that tells me that just because a law is on the books - well let's not muddy the waters. Just MYOB and remember people can do whatever they want with their dogs.








And if I don't like it move. Never mind we were here first and are living here without violating laws. 

edited to add - I may not have kids but my dad would have whupped our







for any of this. We'd get real cozy with the "sock it to me" board. And it wouldn't happen twice.


----------



## DrDoom (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm not trying to be belligerent, but are you telling me the sheriff came out and told you to your face to let it go? Where the "eff" do you live????


----------



## JanH (Jan 21, 2007)

Oh no the law enforcement would never say that direct. But many others have. And really - how much do you think was found/seen/discussed in - oh less than 2 minutes to get out of the car go to the house and leave? And that was after a couple hours to get here - living across town. No looking at the dogs, no credence to anything, seriously. 

The dog owners did directly say they can do "whatever they want" with the dogs as did the lady they're buying from. It's in northwest Alabama - and in the time my other half said through the window "the sheriff's here", I got up and went outside behind our van - and he was getting back in his car. It doesn't have to be spoken...and yea, there's no one who will seriously listen until stalk their kids to get videotaped proof - after buying a camera to do it. And you know how that will go over? "Why were you taping kids on their property without permission?" 

So apparently since I just have a GSD, BCs, sheltie and mutts I don't know what a deliberate dog fight is. It's just kids having fun y'know. **rolls eyes**


----------



## DrDoom (Nov 7, 2007)

Where in Northwest Alabama? Reform is in Northwest Alabama. Fayette? Carollton? Gordo?


----------



## JanH (Jan 21, 2007)

between Jasper and Haleyville


----------



## DrDoom (Nov 7, 2007)

Nice. Roll Tide, Roll!


----------

